# Annotation "Spouse Of A Seaman"



## harshak85 (May 13, 2013)

I have a Multiple Entry B1/B2 visa with Annotation as "Spouse Of A Seaman",
as my husband is in Merchant Navy and I was supposed to travel with him
earlier, but due to some personal reasons I didn't.

Now my company is sending me to USA for the purpose of training. I just
want to know whether my current B1/B2 visa with this annotation is valid
for attending the training, or do I need to apply again for B1/B2 visa.
And if yes, then which visa should I apply?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its still valid


----------

